# Atlanta advertiser creates HD commercial



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

WSB-TV announced on July 3rd that Southern Regional Health System was the first local (Atlanta metro) advertiser to air its commercials in high definition.

http://www.wsbtv.com/station/16779751/detail.html


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

ABC in tallahassee has been airing HD commercials for awhile now.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

brant said:


> ABC in tallahassee has been airing HD commercials for awhile now.


Those are probably national commercials you are seeing in Tallahassee in HD. National HD commercials have bee around for a while.

The OP was refering to locally created HD commercials.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i was a little vague, but I'm talking about local HD commercials also. It looks like all the new commercials they're making for local companies are in HD now.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

One local company here in Nashville has been advertising in HD for months now.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Great.. all we need.. a health insurer or hospital spending the money to make an HD local commercial. Can their funds be better spent on lowering care costs? Sorry to get off topic..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Great.. all we need.. a health insurer or hospital spending the money to make an HD local commercial. Can their funds be better spent on lowering care costs? Sorry to get off topic..


Kind of a slippery slope type argument ... should they be advertising at all? Should they spend any money on marketing? These are for profit concerns (likely) we're talking about, they have every right to spend their dollars as they please.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Kind of a slippery slope type argument ... should they be advertising at all? Should they spend any money on marketing? These are for profit concerns (likely) we're talking about, they have every right to spend their dollars as they please.


...or to some degree...*our* dollars....


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Kind of a slippery slope type argument ... should they be advertising at all? Should they spend any money on marketing? These are for profit concerns (likely) we're talking about, they have every right to spend their dollars as they please.


I totally understand..

Its kind of like our local garbage or electric company advertising on TV. We don't have any choice really on either of these 'utilities', yet they still market on TV and give out stickers and T-shirts, etc.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I totally understand..
> 
> Its kind of like our local garbage or electric company advertising on TV. We don't have any choice really on either of these 'utilities', yet they still market on TV and give out stickers and T-shirts, etc.


Around here, as you may be aware by your proximity to me, there are literally dozens of hospitals within a 30 mile radius... so it's not quite the same as maybe a rural area where the only hospital in town is the only option within hours of driving.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> I totally understand..
> 
> Its kind of like our local garbage or electric company advertising on TV. We don't have any choice really on either of these 'utilities', yet they still market on TV and give out stickers and T-shirts, etc.


where do you live? we have four different garbage companies to choose from here


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

In my particular area, we have one garbage hauler that the township contracts with. No choice here of who you want to pick up your garbage, then again, as long as the company is the cheapest, why would anyone care who picks up the garbage?


----------

